

Ask HN: What are some good iPhone app developer blogs or forums - tocomment

Mostly I'm just curious how I get into the program and what the ETA is to get a an app in the store.  It looks like they haven't added any new apps since the launch which is kind of discouraging.
======
tstegart
How to get in to the program? You go to Apple's website and sign up. Its a two
step process, first you sign up, and then sign up again for the developer
program. When they accept you, you pay $99 and can submit applications to the
app store. No word on how long those are taking to get approved. And they have
added a few hundred apps since launching. There are RSS feeds of new
applications, updated applications, and the top applications. See
<http://www.pinchmedia.com/your-view-into-the-app-store/>

I'm not sure of where to go for the developer side, but apple's forums would
be a good start. I run a blog about the business side (in sig.), and there are
many other resources out there as well.

~~~
tocomment1
Nice. I subscribed to that and to your blog. (FTW It might be nice to but some
dates on your blog posts if you get a chance.)

I signed up for the developer program yesterday. Any idea how long it takes to
get accepted?

~~~
tstegart
Thanks. I added dates, not sure how those got lost. I don't know how long it
takes to get accepted, but I know people were starting to get accepted quicker
since the App Store opened. It took a little over a month for me. Plenty of
time to write an application. :)

------
tstegart
For the business side or the coding side?

~~~
tocomment
Actually both in equal portions :-)

